# 2-Faktor-Authentifizierung für Google Apps



## Newsfeed (22 September 2010)

Für seine Cloud-Plattform "Apps" bietet Google einen an Mobilgeräte versendeten Code als zusätzliche Authentifizierungsmethode an.

Weiterlesen...


----------

